# Silver creek metro park



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I was wondering about this place, its fairly close and I have yet to fish it. Since im now too old to fish little turtle pond, im mainly looking for a new place to catch rainbow trout at. But, ive heard about perch fishing there too. Can it be done from shore?
and, when are the rainbow trout released into there?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Trout stocking date is 4/16 this year per the division of wildlife's website. Get there that day or the day after to catch any. After that, they scatter. 

They also have a decent channel cat population there. Never caught much else there.


----------



## nis1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Trout fishing is alright when the stock it but the fishing there isn't that great otherwise. There was a big die off a couple eyes ago and they lost a ton of fish.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

You'd be surprised at the bass in there. I caught a 5 lber At least 4 years ago


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

I catch decent size cats in there every summer. If you go to the boat house and turn left and follow the trail all the way back to the circle you should do OK, for cats anyways. Be careful if you decide to tight line from the side of the circle that looks directly across the lake, best description I can give of the location, as there is a big snag point out there. I have broken many lines getting snagged on what ever it is. Some one told me it may be an underwater electrical line. Raw shrimp is what works best for me. I have tried crawlers, minnows and cut bait over years and raw shrimp does the best.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

The catfishing is good out there and like another said there are some nice bass in there.


----------



## Tbusy (Jul 6, 2013)

I live just down the road and fish the lake quite often. There definitely are some good channels and bass in the lake. Cut gills, shrimp, and livers are surefire cat slaying baits there, but be warned there are also plenty of little bullheads ready to steal your bait. I've found small live sunfish work best for the bass, but I've also caught them on crawlers, and oddly enough, shrimp(must look a bit like a crawdad or something) There are also some good size redears, and last fall I finally caught a lone crappie. Had heard they are in there, but up to that point had seen no sign of 'em.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Catfish sounds good. I have a allergy to shellfish, so I cant use cut up shrimp. I can touch live shellfish though, and have used crayfish as bait without with turning pale, itchy and swelling up like a balloon.
Now, which sides are good? I always have trouble with this bit as I usually have a limited time to fish a area (and this place just so happens to be a little too far for the bus route. ...Aaargh...)


----------



## Tbusy (Jul 6, 2013)

Too bad, shrimp really work well. I suppose a big wad of crawlers would do the trick too. As for which side, I've had luck from both. As city fisher said, if you are on the boathouse side, and you are facing the lake, take a left and head all the way to the end and you'll find a circle of stones. Got me plenty of cats from that spot.


----------



## City fisher (Jul 12, 2012)

You can catch bluegill at the dock right by the boat house pretty easily and use them for cut bait since you are allergic to shell fish.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

walterschwartz45 said:


> I know I'm extremely late but how big are the channel cats in there? What size circle hook should I use?




Only eight years late....


----------

